# I declare war!!!



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I need 10 volunteers to join me on a secret mission...

Post your application to join here!

mrgatorman
forgop
rmrdaddy
ashauler
jitzy
gatormoye
g8torbone
Stogie
SilentJon
tobacmon


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Application for Employment...

"Im IN"


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I'll give it a shot...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Bill, Duane... well done, applications accepted. Your services will be well used in this upcoming battle!

8 More needed!


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

The Daddy is ready for assignment...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

You in Rob... thank you

Gentlemen.. further details of this assignment will be given one the roster is full...

I can say I "called out" another member via PM. This member has accepted the challenge and will gather a team for himself. Once our rosters are filled each of you will be given your marching orders!

Oh... and we will need to come up with a name for our "hit squad" too...


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

I'm available for duty......locked and loaded in need of a target.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

war im in rahhhhhhhhhhhhh someones gonna get jacked up just tell me who and there dead!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Jamie... Joe... your services are accepted...

halfway there...


----------



## AngryFishH (May 20, 2007)

Nothing good can come from this...:huh_oh:


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

is it to late?


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

I deem us "Smoke & Aces"..

what say ye??


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

Im in!!


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Okay, I'm gonna need volunteers as well. Step right up gentleman, come to my team and I'll make a man out of you. CeeDee, I'm volunteering you right now, congragulations, way to step up. Specify which side your joining when you volunteer. And make the right choice. Make it mine. Maggots.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I'm with goinforsmoke.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Newf reporting for duty on the Canadian side of the border, should my services be required, *SIR*!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

How about the Gator Persuaders...lol


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

I've got two so far, CeeDee and the canuck.
I'm starting to think no one likes me.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

copenhagen said:


> I've got two so far, CeeDee and the canuck.
> I'm starting to think no one likes me.


Damn! I missed this thread and BINGO I'm already in! Booo-yeah! I with ya Copenhagen!! Ready to kick ass, SIR! 

CD


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Thats my boy.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

copenhagen said:


> Okay, I'm gonna need volunteers as well. Step right up gentleman, come to my team and I'll make a man out of you. CeeDee, I'm volunteering you right now, congragulations, way to step up. Specify which side your joining when you volunteer. And make the right choice. Make it mine. Maggots.


Well you only want MEN!!!!


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Can it Kaybee, and get in line. We'll make an honest woman of you yet.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

copenhagen said:


> Can it Kaybee, and get in line. We'll make an honest woman of you yet.


you gonna make me only an honest woman?

Can I be with both teams? I hate to choose?


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Well Jared I was gonna go this fight alone but I'm with ya. Time to get a little payback.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

copenhagen said:


> Okay, I'm gonna need volunteers as well. Step right up gentleman, come to my team and I'll make a man out of you. CeeDee, I'm volunteering you right now, congragulations, way to step up. Specify which side your joining when you volunteer. And make the right choice. Make it mine. Maggots.


Private Pyle, reporting for duty.."This is my lighter.. There are many like it, but this one is mine..."


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll join either side - I'm not picky.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*I'm In!*

Reporting for Duty--Can I Help You Mam Or Sir?


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

My army is coming together.............


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm in if you still need associates.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Alright... I'm game. Now, you must Rock, Paper, Scissors for my services!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, got my team!!

mrgatorman
forgop
rmrdaddy
ashauler
jitzy
gatormoye
Stogie
SilentJon
tobacmon
discdog...

Jared... I had to be fair and take the first one's that posted that hadn't chosen sides... now if there is someone in my list that you have chosen already let me know...

List your volunteers then it's name choosing time and then it is WAR!!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking back on my list I have some fine soldiers under me... I am proud to have you all on my side...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sir, Yes Sir!:biggrin:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm ready to fight Jared... just give me my orders!!!


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

My army of darkness so far;
Kaybee
Newfie
CeeDee
PropheticJoe
LouZava
G8trbone
discdog
Xavier_chino

Room for two more.....


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

We can call them *********.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Jared, I'm always up for some fun count me in.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

Kaybee said:


> you gonna make me only an honest woman?
> 
> Can I be with both teams? I hate to choose?


Looks like I am going to be on the better team!!! hehe


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Looking back on my list I have some fine soldiers under me... I am proud to have you all on my side...


Ready & Able.... Sir--Yes Sir! :biggrin:


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Another for me....
Christ, I don't check the board for a day, and there are ten million bombs going off.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I hear you... was gone yesterday and last night and this morning WOW!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks like we have struck fear into the hearts of our enemies as Jared can't find enough volunteers! lol


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

And yes I think we will take the name Smoke & Aces!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

So what is going on here guys?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> So what is going on here guys?


Uh oh... You're dead now for asking fer shure... <G>


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm going to bump this for Jared we need 3 more.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know looks like Jared dropped the hand grenade... hmmm... 

So Jared... where you at with your team? I have my guys... I even signed on a couple of volunteers for you...


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm here, I'm here, sorry, been busy trying to put together a cigar shop. Someone fill me in?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> We can call them *********.


i always knew you were cool....


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

What's going on with this? I was attacked by Smoke and Aces today and it is time for a little retaliation.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm waiting for orders...


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Retaliation is in order, you are correct soldier. Churchills Army will not take this attack lying down, I was attacked personally, and orders have been sent


Fire!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Sir, who hit you, sir?


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Couldn't tell you soldier, just anonymous fighter from the other side doing his duty.....


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i'm all stretched out and fists are wrapped............ready to rumble!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

You sleep you pay for it... 

Smoke and Aces does not play!

We believe in striking first and striking hard!

Well done my soldiers this war has just begun!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Punks Jump Up To Get Beat Downnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You Feeling Frogy? Then Leap!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Smoke and Aces results:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

So what's the score here?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Special OPS*

:spiderman: I see our Special OPS are progressing as plan Sir--


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Well the score is this Smoke and Aces.. full compliment of soldiers, sniping has commenced!

Those "other" guys...?

Running around with their hands over their heads looking like a bunch of chickens with their heads cutoff!

I say... we are winning...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> :spiderman: I see our Special OPS are progressing as plan Sir--


You are correct soldier we have them on the run...they don't know if there is more incoming, what direction the fire is coming from or what to do next... I would say they are flummoxed!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Well the score is this Smoke and Aces.. full compliment of soldiers, sniping has commenced!
> 
> Those "other" guys...?
> 
> ...


HAH! Good deal then. Squid always says when they're down, kick 'em harder! <G>


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> HAH! Good deal then. Squid always says when they're down, kick 'em harder! <G>


Don't Start None Won't Be None!


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> You are correct soldier we have them on the run...they don't know if there is more incoming, what direction the fire is coming from or what to do next... I would say they are flummoxed!


Just like we like it .


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

RMR Daddy, you got me but didnt take me down! So now its my turn! BOOOOOM!


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

You may have won the first battle, but not the war.........
Beware........


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

LouZava said:


> RMR Daddy, you got me but didnt take me down! So now its my turn! BOOOOOM!


You sir were indeed hit by someone who happens to be a soldier in my command but you were not his target in this war... he bombed you on his own and not a part of this war.

My soldiers do not reveal themselves in their attacks!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> You sir were indeed hit by someone who happens to be a soldier in my command but you were not his target in this war... he bombed you on his own and not a part of this war.
> 
> My soldiers do not reveal themselves in their attacks!


Yikes! People want me down on the ground huh! Well the war is not over! Carry on!


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Dammit, the SOB's got me again today....


I'm down...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

You guys should go ahead and wave your white flag now.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

And you guys have gone even *more* bonkers!!! Squid offers approval again... HAH!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Men we have them on the run...


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

forgop said:


> You guys should go ahead and wave your white flag now.


I don't surrender easily!!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Kaybee said:


> I don't surrender easily!!!!


The only clue you have is it came from Smoke and Aces... otherwise my snipers leave no clue!


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> The only clue you have is it came from Smoke and Aces... otherwise my snipers leave no clue!


the sniper that hit me well he used a box that was sent to him and blacked out everything. Not knowing that I know how to read black. i got the return address now all I need is to get who sent it to him. Oh and only one guy is from the return address......HOPE you are sweating. hehe


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

That soldier may be facing the firing squad!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Kaybee said:


> the sniper that hit me well he used a box that was sent to him and blacked out everything. Not knowing that I know how to read black. i got the return address now all I need is to get who sent it to him. Oh and only one guy is from the return address......HOPE you are sweating. hehe


Could you say they work sloppy? hehe:biggrin:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow... this is getting pretty darn serious! I need to make a run to pick up more flac gear!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

So far all I see coming from the other side is talk... what I see are moving targets that are getting nailed....

Do you all want to throw in the towel yet or do you think you have a chance at making a comeback?


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Oh there will be blood sir, mark my words there will be blood.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Making a comeback...eye of the tiger baby! ..When you mess with ChurcHills Army you crash and stumble like crazy! Yea you guys are all in our faces, because you think you all are Smoking crack Aces, but by next week yall be chopped down falling flat on yalls faces...Im out!


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't Sing it........






BRING IT!!! YOU GOT NO SHOT!!!!!!!!!!! :sorry:


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

rmrdaddy said:


> Don't Sing it........
> 
> BRING IT!!! YOU GOT NO SHOT!!!!!!!!!!! :sorry:


lol:biggrin: Oh its been brought-en! Like I said next week we *will* hit back! So :wazzapp:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*I've Been Hit Sir! I think it was a Bouncing Betty---Shrapnel in my Right Hand but am still able to fight!:brick: *


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> *I've Been Hit Sir! I think it was a Bouncing Betty---Shrapnel in my Right Hand but am still able to fight!:brick: *


MEDIC!!!!
Hang in there soldier...


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Its not over Smoking Crack Aces!!!! BOMBS AWAY!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*You Got That Right!*


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

I have taken a mighty blow, am down but not out........this sniper failed to conceal himself so direct retaliation can be commenced. tick....tick......tick......


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

ashauler said:


> I have taken a mighty blow, am down but not out........this sniper failed to conceal himself so direct retaliation can be commenced. tick....tick......tick......


Bring it!!:spiderman:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

ashauler said:


> I have taken a mighty blow, am down but not out........this sniper failed to conceal himself so direct retaliation can be commenced. tick....tick......tick......


Damn that's two of my men down~!

Hang in there guys I am calling for backup!


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok you Smoke & Aces crew your bullets came out of nowhere and left plenty of holes in my mailbox. I was not going to play couse I cause collateral damage but now I am provoked and revenge will be mine !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Well well boys reconaicense is complete and my snipers are taking offensive positions


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I've was hit a couple of days ago just got out of the medic's tent, but I'm back in action. Will post pics of the damage soon seems my camera was hit with some shrapnel as well I think it was sacraficed to save me.

Payback is coming....


----------



## Savant (Jun 19, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Oh... and we will need to come up with a name for our "hit squad" too...


That name wouldn't be "Smoke-&-Aces" would it?

I got hit today by someone that signed the box that way.

I got a nice fiver.... :whoohoo:

1.) La Flor Dominicana Nat. Robusto.

2.) Oliva Series G Robusto.

3.) Padilla Hybrid Torp.

4.) Camacho Perfecto.

5.) Mystery Robusto.

Thanks, I appreciate it.

I'll get you back, if I ever figure out who hit me. :baffled:

Glenn


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey Jimbo...man down...man down...I took a direct hit from Churchills Army...

BUT...although there was a valiant attempt at anonymity...my detective skills have uncovered the culprit...Your a dead Mr Draftman...Paybacks...


Thank You sir...very generous.


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Ooh you got me shakin in my speedos, your miserable rabble has tried to take me down before and I was able to walk away, keep trying and I'll just hit back harder. :mrcool:


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Damn it, Im hit! Get me a medic! It seems a sniper got me because there was no return addy!! It was just singed by "Smoke and Aces"! A great 5ver of premiums! Thank you very much.  ( If you pm me, I will award you an award)


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

*sigh*
Hit again.
You know who you are.
And so do I.
Well done sir!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

LouZava said:


> Damn it, Im hit! Get me a medic! It seems a sniper got me because there was no return addy!! It was just singed by "Smoke and Aces"! A great 5ver of premiums! Thank you very much.  ( If you pm me, I will award you an award)


Don't let them lure us in, stay strong--( If you pm me, I will award you an award)


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Holy cow! This is getting out of hand. Is there any sign of a truce? Please lord, I don't want to see these good B/SOTL be taken before their time!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

*Time to dig in and expand the arsenal!*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sir,
I think we have them were we want them--Roger That?------:spiderman:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Sir,
> I think we have them were we want them--Roger That?------:spiderman:


They may know the team responsible but not the individual... they are ineffective in trying to mount a effective offensive!:baffled:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Attention team members embedded in this message I have placed a code... it is up to you to figure out and to respond in kind.... this is not a requirement by any means...

*I will be "frank" in my reply... **I have been hit! I am stunned and my eyes have been replaced by "X"'s so that I cannot "C" clearly... this is only a temporary state. I will be back in the saddle soon....
*


----------



## AngryFishH (May 20, 2007)

And today smoke & aces made a serious mistake bombing the fish and blowing my mailbox off the post. I go to the mailbox to pick up my contest winnin's from BPP and inside was a booby trap. Sheared 2 fingers clean off. Now I gotta run to Home Depot on a Sunday to replace the mailbox.

I have already placed my order for 100 boxes of White Owls and DiNoboli's for our mystery BOTL/SOTL. 

Ohhh there will be repercussions, and retributions.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

AngryFishH said:


> And today smoke & aces made a serious mistake bombing the fish and blowing my mailbox off the post. I go to the mailbox to pick up my contest winnin's from BPP and inside was a booby trap. Sheared 2 fingers clean off. Now I gotta run to Home Depot on a Sunday to replace the mailbox.
> 
> I have already placed my order for 100 boxes of White Owls and DiNoboli's for our mystery BOTL/SOTL.
> 
> Ohhh there will be repercussions, and retributions.


Suck it up and take it like a true BOTL.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I'm with you on this one Sir-We are proud to have you as our leader! Hu Ra!:brick:


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

Got fragged today by an opposing demolitions specialist...
The infirmary is out of bactine and band-aids...so it's OUCHIE time for me....

CgarDan's prints were all over the package, my forensics team tells me....


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I was wounded yesterday... I believe the ambusher tried to use the art of deception on me though!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I was hit with a single snipers shot. they hide thier idenity well, but I won't go down with out a fight.


----------



## cole05 (May 1, 2007)

i'm in


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Am I the only soldier who has not been harmed? I still have all my fingers, toes, both hands and feet, can see and hear without a problem? THANK YOU JESUS!


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Well not for long, now, g8trbone.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sir- out on patrol and noticed the Churchill Girl Scouts are slowly retreating. Will report back with more photos of surveillance.

Roger That!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

AngryFishH said:


> And today smoke & aces made a serious mistake bombing the fish and blowing my mailbox off the post. I go to the mailbox to pick up my contest winnin's from BPP and inside was a booby trap. Sheared 2 fingers clean off. Now I gotta run to Home Depot on a Sunday to replace the mailbox.
> 
> I have already placed my order for 100 boxes of White Owls and DiNoboli's for our mystery BOTL/SOTL.
> 
> Ohhh there will be repercussions, and retributions.


What about your fingers? He, he...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Sir- out on patrol and noticed the Churchill Girl Scouts are slowly retreating. Will report back with more photos of surveillance.
> 
> Roger That!


You may have bigger problems on the horizon besides these scouts...


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

I have received another mighty blow from Churchills Girl Scouts. I have managed to stop the bleeding and crawl to safety. This was a brazen attack and no effort was made to conceal the soldiers identity, which will prove to be a mistake.

Some day.....some how......some where........this blow will be returned, directly and forcefully.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> You may have bigger problems on the horizon besides these scouts...


Squid forcably stifles a yawn... <G> But I seriously *do* like the obviously cut-n-paste pics of boxes of seegars. How much does photoshop cost these days? HAH!

Squid Has Spoken...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Squid forcably stifles a yawn... <G> But I seriously *do* like the obviously cut-n-paste pics of boxes of seegars. How much does photoshop cost these days? HAH!
> 
> Squid Has Spoken...


LOL....you think those are not mine??? LOL....maybe I should take a group shot for ya...

and ps...*You're Next SQUID BOY!*


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

copenhagen said:


> Well not for long, now, g8trbone.


Being targeted by my own leader?!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> LOL....you think those are not mine??? LOL....maybe I should take a group shot for ya...
> 
> and ps...*You're Next SQUID BOY!*


Link to: http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3996

Squid is still alive, going strong, can eat an entire cow in under 30 seconds, has sunk at least one atomic powered submarine and *certainly* ain't afraid of somebody who cowers behind a pro-wrestlers picture! <G>

Due to a very recent event in my life, I'm about ready to place some VERY LARGE orders of seegars! Beware little boy! BEWARE!


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Being targeted by my own leader?!


I don't know if its your own leader that is targeting you.........but I just bet someone is now!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

ashauler said:


> I don't know if its your own leader that is targeting you.........but I just bet someone is now!!


It was the leader of my own group targeting one of his own soldiers! (I did get the missile that was intended for me too!)


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Link to: http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3996
> 
> Squid is still alive, going strong, can eat an entire cow in under 30 seconds, has sunk at least one atomic powered submarine and *certainly* ain't afraid of somebody who cowers behind a pro-wrestlers picture! <G>
> 
> Due to a very recent event in my life, I'm about ready to place some VERY LARGE orders of seegars! Beware little boy! BEWARE!


I Would rather stand behind a wrestler than a Squid! LOL

a few words for you.... *JUST BRING IT!*


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ashauler said:


> I have received another mighty blow from Churchills Girl Scouts. I have managed to stop the bleeding and crawl to safety. This was a brazen attack and no effort was made to conceal the soldiers identity, which will prove to be a mistake.
> 
> Some day.....some how......some where........this blow will be returned, directly and forcefully.


*LET IT BE KNOWN THAT I AM NOT A CHURCHILL SCOUT. THE LK IS ACTING SOLO. THE SCOUTS ARE NEXT ON MY LIST!! BEST YOU STAY DOWN BUD! AND ENJOY THOSE SMOKES!  *


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I Would rather stand behind a wrestler than a Squid! LOL
> 
> a few words for you.... *JUST BRING IT!*


Sheesh, Squid is *almost* put to sleep be such idle "internet threats"... Are you by any chance gonna be in Houston for RTDA? <G> If so, Squid shall tromp you at that time, between appointments of course...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Sheesh, Squid is *almost* put to sleep be such idle "internet threats"... Are you by any chance gonna be in Houston for RTDA? <G> If so, Squid shall tromp you at that time, between appointments of course...


LOL...Far from Houston bud...so lucky for you....and you thought the Ghost bomb was bad on you....ahh man.....you're on my list grandpa squidy....


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> *LET IT BE KNOWN THAT I AM NOT A CHURCHILL SCOUT. THE LK IS ACTING SOLO. THE SCOUTS ARE NEXT ON MY LIST!! BEST YOU STAY DOWN BUD! AND ENJOY THOSE SMOKES!  *


Uh-Oh, an unaffiliated renegade huh.......I will enjoy the smokes, while I am loading the MOAB and programming the gps .


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> *LET IT BE KNOWN THAT I AM NOT A CHURCHILL SCOUT. THE LK IS ACTING SOLO. THE SCOUTS ARE NEXT ON MY LIST!! BEST YOU STAY DOWN BUD! AND ENJOY THOSE SMOKES!  *


Sir did I do the right thing on this? It sure looks like it................OOPS!.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

You are doing fine... keep scouting and stay low...


----------

